
NY State Bar Task Force: mandatory Covid vaccination - uticus
https://www.law.com/newyorklawjournal/2020/05/28/state-bar-calls-for-mandatory-covid-19-vaccinations-regardless-of-objections/?slreturn=20200608075054
======
eiji
Wherever you may stand on such a question, it's wise to anticipate this issue
in many countries. In the US, we will probably have a supreme court decision
by next year.

\- It was never possible to mandate the flu vaccine in the US. Don't know why.
It is only mandatory in particular professions like nursing.

\- This will likely be litigated in the context of public school districts
trying to mandate it.

\- This probably wont be a single vaccine. There will be dozens with different
risks, benefits, age-target-groups and side effects. And this will probably be
an annual vaccine.

